# What's a level 9?



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hang / finish / paint / trim?????? :blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, Prefill. tape, coat 2 or three times, sand, prime, two top coats, Level nine sounds about right moore, Why do you ask?? Are you writing the book :blink:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Never heard of a level 9 lol. Thought about advertising a level 6 though :jester:. Joking aside I thought about having a house solid skimmed, sanded, then spray a level 5 surfacer. Bet it would turn out real slick :yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

That's when you get 9 Mexicans to finish your job for you, 

AKA level 2 1/2.:jester:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

It's when I tell you that I'm going to do a perfect smooth-wall, and I bill you 300% more than I would for a L5...because I take you for a sucker with lots of money.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

In Germany thats the level you start at....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

nah nah nah level 9 is some guy giving you 9 excuses for shytee work:yes:


----------

